# 55 gallon Fish tank.



## jwitfield (May 6, 2011)

I am going to go pick a 55g fish tank up for my mice tomorrow, I am doing this because I have 1 male and one female sharing a 10g tank. The female is pregnant and probably going to be due around the 21st..

You think this is a big enough size for these mice? its going to be roughly 18(I think)in tall I am thinking of adding somewhat a double layer inside the tank somehow.. so they have more real estate to run around on.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I turned mine on it's side and I can keep nearly 15 does in there.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it glass or perspex I would always have a perspex tank myself these days, Im not happy carrying a glass one anymore when washing them out.


----------



## jwitfield (May 6, 2011)

Its a glass tank, I am only picking it up cause it cost 20 bucks instead of the typical 100 to 300 dollars I have seen.


----------

